# Hotblast 1950 (Caddy) Epa Furnace Video



## laynes69 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well I finally got around to it, and wanted to show a video of the Caddy in action. This goes to show that not all furnaces are dirty and can be nice to watch and see. This was 3 small splits. Almost too warm even at 30 degrees to light because of the heat it pushes out.


----------



## glacialhills (Oct 4, 2009)

Sweet! like looking at the aurora on a clear night.


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah not used to the glass door. We have an unfinished old basement and I just want to stare at the furnace when I load it, or get near it. I have yet to fully load the furnace.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 4, 2009)

I was wondering what that flashing red dot was and then realized it was a reflection of the LED on the camera.


----------



## freeburn (Oct 4, 2009)

+1 on the red light, I thought it was a new kind of wood. Nice look for a furnace!


----------



## mikepinto65 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great looking flames! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, It still amazes me everytime I light a fire. I get the view you stove guys get!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 5, 2009)

Here to tell ya that not many stoves do it that well. Enjoy that puppy.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 5, 2009)

very impresive!


----------



## Todd (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks very hot! So is that a Caddy or USS stove, I'm confused?


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 5, 2009)

Its the 1950 Hotblast. Both were manufactured by PSG which is the maker of the Caddy. Same furnace. This one also has the option in the future to add oil or electric heat.


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 6, 2009)

When the OP's film ended this one caught my eye and seems pretty incredible. Fossil with your steam propulsion experience this is right up your alley...what do you think?

  FUELLESS HEATER NO FUEL NO GAS NO WOOD NO GREEN HOUSE GASES


----------

